# New LW Commander almost



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

I was handleing a new LW Commander today I really liked except for the grinding on front of slide.If slide been proper slide I would have without question bought. Then I would have trashed the guiderod and returned to proper set up. I love Colts but I can't like the slide. Yes I had one and every time I look at it I was unhappy.I no longer have pistol either. Their is no reason for that on a carry pistol.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

michael t said:


> I was handleing a new LW Commander today I really liked except for the grinding on front of slide.


What grinding are you talking about? Do you have a pic or link to a pic?


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Iam talking about when factory tries to make the front of slide look like the rear.. I can replace guide rod with proper rod, spring, and plunger. Bit short of welding and grinding can't make front look like a proper 1911. I don't press check. I load and I remember its loaded. Also hammer is cocked safety on so that is a real clue ITS LOADED


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

I have a LW commander don"t understand what you are trying to say about the slide.
send pictures my slide must be different than yours.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

He is talking about the serrations that are put on the front and rear of the slides now - as opposed to only having them on the rear in the older days of the 1911.

This topic has been discussed several times on this forum, actually. Sorry, but I am a guy who likes them on the front of the slide. But, everyone has their tastes...


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

I like the old models but all my newer models have then front-rear, i can live with it no big problem.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If your going to buy springs and the other stuff, buy a slide.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Springs and old guide rod as a few dollars I not buying a new slide on a pistol that cost 800+ to start with.No reason for it I have several Colts and I will just look for a older one with out the garbage like mine at present. I just wanted a Light Weight 45. . My 9mm commander is like not carrying a gun.The 45 would be a tad more due to caliber and bullet weight. Thing is Colt lost a sale of a new pistol. Oh somebody will buy But I didn't and thats a lost sale. S&W has lost many from me 5 in last year. with their lock and other cost cutting measures. I seek and only buy non lock and try to only buy 2 number models Like 29,36,13,15, Plenty out their at good priced. many have spent life in a sock drawer and fired very little.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Just get 'em ground off like "reflection01" did on his (see pic below). That's what I'm gonna' do on my Springfield. I do not care for front slide serrations and I can "press check" without them (although I seldom to, 'cause it's always loaded!)


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Does this look like what you want? I paid $700 for mine sans Novak sights and Hakan grips. The LTW Commander is a true joy to carry. I suspect my LTW Commander will still be around when I pass away. Regards, Richard


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Show off!!! 
I haven't touched a thing on the LW 9mm as its a 1951model and serial number is 6xxx I carry and shoot but no mods. I am thinking about grips as they can be changed back in a couple min.


----------

